# OnStar Handsfree calling



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

From the OnStar site


> As illustrated by this map, OnStar service can’t work unless your car is in a place where we have an agreement with a wireless service provider for service in that area. OnStar service also can’t work unless you’re in a place where the wireless service provider we’ve hired for that area has coverage, network capacity, and reception when the service is needed, and technology that’s compatible with the OnStar service. OnStar service that involves location information about your car cannot work unless GPS satellite signals are unobstructed and available in that place as well.


https://www.onstar.com/us/en/services/coveragemaps.html

Have you tried trouble shooting it with another onstar vehicle? Don't give up on it that easily, you have a bumper to bumper, and you should continue to escalate it. They can replace a whole lot more than just the OnStar module.


----------



## Kvandmx (Sep 26, 2017)

I attempted to escalate the issue. However the dealer reported it performed identically to other Cruze models. In my research, this is not the case. A co-worker of mine has the same vehicle and this problem does not exist. However this seems to fall on deaf ears. They are saying there is nothing more they can do.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd stop by another dealer......I suspect your current dealer just isn't too motivated to try harder.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I’m guessing the noise-canceling function is not working. I’d be looking at the microphone.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes I have observed the exact same symptom for an Onstar call in my 2017. 
I’ve also observed it for a bluetooth call with my xfinity/verizon samsung s8. 
So far:
Seen it on 2 out of 25 onstar calls. 3 out of 300 bluetooth/verizon calls. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

